# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Video that helped me become lucid last night

## aaa28

Hello everyone, I had my first lucid dream in like three weeks and I wanted to tell everyone about a video I stumbled on which I think is what caused me to have a lucid dream. There were many different things I tried last night before going to sleep so I can't say for sure this video is what caused my lucid dreaming, but I'm pretty sure it is...because it's the first new thing I've tried. 

I'll tell you all the things I tried to help with dream lucidity. I had a slice of cheese about a couple hours before going to bed (and I heard that helps a lot with dream vividness). Then I also practiced deep relaxation meditation for about 7-10 minutes. I also had some subliminal apps in the background (which I don't think are very effective because I've tried them for a long time with no results). Finally I put on headphones and watched this subliminal video twice (although they say to only watch it once). The video is here: Lucid Dreaming Subliminal Video , you need to go to the second video on that page (the one that says "Part Two"). Watch the second video with headphones on while you are in a relaxed state just before going to sleep. Don't worry you don't need to pay for anything or register or anything else of the sort.

After doing all the above, I had the weirdest set of lucid dreams. It's like I knew I was dreaming but I didn't have that much control over myself. I remember one part where I knew I was dreaming, and I started spinning to stabalize the dream (which works well by the way). In my dream, my friend's mom sees me spinning and she realizes what I'm doing. She tells me, "OMG are you trying to practice lucid dreaming?? I can't believe you actually believe in that crap!!". I just politely ignored her and carried on. There was also a time I'm trying to prove to some people that I'm dreaming by showing them how the time in the microwave kept changing everytime you look at it. While the reading test worked, it seems the hand reality check isn't working that well anymore for me. Before I used to get the most strangest shapes on my hands, including detached fingers, ten fingers, etc....but more recently my hands are becoming more and more realistic in my dreams, like a perfect hand with five fingers. 

Anyways, overall I couldn't get what I wanted in my lucid dream. I was trying to meet certain people and I don't know how to manipulate the dream so I can see these people.

Ok, so try that video I mentioned above, and if it works for you then post your results here. I'm probably gonna try again the next few days.

----------


## nakah

Well done!! the first time i watched that video i managed to recall like 6 dreams but none were lucid however the subsequent nights with the video didnt produce anything outstanding  :Sad: 
hope you will be able to repeat your success...please let us know  :smiley:

----------


## AFYTXR

I know that I'm supposed to watch the 2nd video as close to bedtime as possible, but what about the first one?

----------


## nakah

you really dont have to sit and watch the first one after the very first time ; once you got the visualisation described on the first video in your head , you can do it as many times as you can during the day without having to watch the video ; just close your eyes and reenact the scene described in the video...GOOD LUCK !

----------


## iFatal

I watched it and I became lucid the same day. I'm not sure if it was the video or the new technique i'm using because it's my second LD in a row  :smiley:

----------


## nakah

> I watched it and I became lucid the same day. I'm not sure if it was the video or the new technique i'm using because it's my second LD in a row



WoW ! you are doing pretty well..what do you think is the most effective method/technique that works for you ??
I only had 1 hazy WILD since i started 5 months ago and that was by pure chance cause i wasnt even intending to do wild!! and since than nothing  :Sad:  
none of the methods seems to work on me...hopefully the lucid dream supplement ( galantamind ) will do the trick , my order should arrive next week  :smiley:

----------


## iFatal

> WoW ! you are doing pretty well..what do you think is the most effective method/technique that works for you ??
> I only had 1 hazy WILD since i started 5 months ago and that was by pure chance cause i wasnt even intending to do wild!! and since than nothing  
> none of the methods seems to work on me...hopefully the lucid dream supplement ( galantamind ) will do the trick , my order should arrive next week



The technique I am trying is combining DEILD with DILD but it has some parts I have made up or added. For example. I wake up multiple times during my 3-4 REM period until I have a False Awakening. I have made it a habit to Reality Check when I wake up so FA's don't usually fool me. I have been doing this for about 4 days and the first day I tried this, I had a FA. Second day, Two FA's. Third day a lucid dream. Fourth Day LD  :smiley: 

Its basically using False Awakening to your advantage and I use some techniques used to DEILD and DILD in it. If I keep getting good results, I will post a tutorial  :wink2:

----------


## MarkieP52

Are you guys just keep the laptop by your bedside the whole night?  I'd be afraid of knocking it off or my dog doing it  :Sad:

----------


## iFatal

> Are you guys just keep the laptop by your bedside the whole night?  I'd be afraid of knocking it off or my dog doing it



I have and iPad so I can add alarm clock apps on there and I also have a cell phone.

----------


## nakah

iFatal , sounds like you actually might be on something good here , please let us know if your new technique give consistent results :smiley:

----------


## Seraphik

I Watched this, and went lucid last night. All I can say is it couldn't hurt. I did a WBTB around 4.5hrs of sleep.

----------


## aaa28

Ok, so last two nights I didn't have any lucid dreams...although last night I had rather vivid dreams. Wow this is so frustrating, right when I thought I was onto something it turns out to be not so significant. But I'm gonna keep trying this, they say to watch the video once every night before going to sleep, so hopefully it will over time strengthen the idea of having lucid dreams in your subconscious mind.

I also wanted to tell everyone about the suneye method, that got me to almost have a lucid dream once (I did reality checks in my dreams but it didn't convince me I was dreaming). Look up SUNEYE Method on google....it's basically about meditating on your third eye after six hours of sleep.

I've also heard binaural beats are supposed to be effective...but for me somehow listening to binaural beats on headphones causes heartburns (strange but it happens every time).

Finally, I've thought about leaving your speakers on your computer on, and running an app which would say things like "Look at your hands" or "You are dreaming" loudly every few minutes. It should not be so loud that you will wake up but still loud enough that your mind would process it as you are sleeping. I can't try this technique because it would disturb other people around me.

----------


## nakah

ok..it appears as you re having a similar experience as i did with those videos ; first day pretty good but the subsequent days pretty average , the maker of the video suggests to view the video over 7 days  which i have done , but as the results kept getting even worse i gave up after 7 days...I have been experimenting with a small strobe light hooked up to a programmable timer switch ; it allows you to have up to 20 programmes , so i got it programmed that the first one kicks in at 330am and switches off at 340am and i have another 5 more timings that swithc on every 90 minutes for the duration of 10mins , the light effect got into my dreams few times only because i am having trouble tracking my REM periods  :Sad:  i am pretty sure if i could find a way to track my rem periods then i could work out the timer and the light would kick in at the exact moments when i am dreaming....i managed to get the lighjt ino my dreams few times and strangely enough they were dreams involving either a fire brigade , police or an ambulance LOL
so there is definitely a potential in there....The programmable digital timer switch is very effective and the strobe i have isnt very bright to wake anyone up its just right , all i need to do is to find a way or a device to find out my REMs....I tried the suneye method is also known as chakra induce lucid dream (CILD) I sometimes try it and get really close but not quite there yet...For some reason i dont respond much to the audio cues they either wake me up or no response maybe i gotta find the right recording with the right volume leves...

----------


## iFatal

I created a tutorial on the method I used (FAILD)

http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/ifatal...9/#post1567628

----------


## DJFisch

> While the reading test worked, it seems the hand reality check isn't working that well anymore for me. Before I used to get the most strangest shapes on my hands, including detached fingers, *ten finger*s, etc....but more recently my hands are becoming more and more realistic in my dreams, like a perfect hand with five fingers.



I just did an RC cause of that... Then I realized I always have 10 fingers, everyone has 10 fingers. -___-

----------


## Dreampainter

The video definitely worked for me. It helped me to lucid dream for the first time! FINALLY.

What I did was watch the video twice before bed, wake up 4.5 hours later, plug in my earphones and listened to (search lucid frank young newgrounds on google) on repeat and watched the video once. Then I went back to sleep again. However, I believe what triggered the lucid dream was when my sister's alarm clock rang 15 minutes later and woke me up but I didn't move. I could hear her get out of the bed and out of the room before I fell into a deeper sleep.

My bed started shaking as if an earthquake had hit me. It was so exciting! I was like "OMG THIS IS IT!" The next thing I knew, I was back in my bed, in the same position fully aware that I had succeeded and was lucid dreaming. I pinched myself to check too. I'll say I was 90% lucid because it felt so real and was so vivid. My lucidness dwindled down as time passed though. I also couldn't alter anything in the dream. There wasn't anything I needed to control, although I tried to fly and changed my scenery but I still remained in my home. I lost control of my dream when I tried to leave the house.

My whole family was in my dream except my brother and I announced to them that I was lucid dreaming also.

----------


## silver2k

I got lucid same day I watched this too..not sure if it was the video or just a coincidence.

----------


## aaa28

> I created a tutorial on the method I used (FAILD)
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/ifatal...9/#post1567628



I'm gonna try this next weekend....waking up several times at night would make me restless the next day, so I can't try during the weekdays.





> I just did an RC cause of that... Then I realized I always have 10 fingers, everyone has 10 fingers. -___-



I meant ten fingers on one hand.





> I have been experimenting with a small strobe light hooked up to a programmable timer switch ; it allows you to have up to 20 programmes , so i got it programmed that the first one kicks in at 330am and switches off at 340am and i have another 5 more timings that swithc on every 90 minutes for the duration of 10mins , the light effect got into my dreams few times only because i am having trouble tracking my REM periods  i am pretty sure if i could find a way to track my rem periods then i could work out the timer and the light would kick in at the exact moments when i am dreaming....i managed to get the lighjt ino my dreams few times and strangely enough they were dreams involving either a fire brigade , police or an ambulance LOL
> so there is definitely a potential in there....The programmable digital timer switch is very effective and the strobe i have isnt very bright to wake anyone up its just right , all i need to do is to find a way or a device to find out my REMs....



Wouldn't this be the same as using the NovaDreamer or REMDreamer? I haven't tried either but the idea is the same to flash lights into your eyes during REM sleep. Has this strobe light helped you to become lucid?

----------


## nakah

iFaTaL , thanks for the great tutorial , yeah i too have to try this quiet comprehensive method on the weekends...

aa28 , well its a similar principle with the rem and the nova dreamers but with some big differences , Firstly ; you dont have to wear a mask which can be annoying, and for me there is no way i can sleep with a mask , Secondly ; The entire rig only cost me $40 much more cheaper than the masks,
The trick with this setup is that you Gotta now your REM periods so you can programme the timer to turn it on at those times otherwise you are relying on chance for it to be effective.

----------


## Clairvoyance

I tried these videos for the first time last night. They didn't give me a lucid dream, but I can clearly remember most of the dreams I had that night.

I can't imagine the feeling of rubbing my hands, as the video tells you to. I also went through sleep paralysis last night, but nothing happened after that. All I could to was breathe and swallow, and maybe flex my fingers. I woke up after a while, checked my watch (twice, to make sure) and went back to sleep while keeping everything from the videos in mind.

None of my dreams lasted more than a few moments. For some reason, I seemed to be having very short dreams. Some were even just bare glimpses.

Anyway, I thought I'd sare it with this thread in case anyone wanted to see what might happen if these videos do not give you a lucid dream.

----------


## nakah

well , I watched these videos over 7 days and the biggest effect was on the first day ; managed to recall 6 dreams mixture of long and short ones , on the subsequent days nothing significant happened...so it appears , the effects of these videos short lived unless someone who have been trying them for a long time can come up and tell us that it has been working for them consistently for inducing LDs...Nevertheless I recommend that you try them over 7 consecutive days to see if anything  more happens...

----------


## iFatal

> iFaTaL , thanks for the great tutorial , yeah i too have to try this quiet comprehensive method on the weekends...
> 
> aa28 , well its a similar principle with the rem and the nova dreamers but with some big differences , Firstly ; you dont have to wear a mask which can be annoying, and for me there is no way i can sleep with a mask , Secondly ; The entire rig only cost me $40 much more cheaper than the masks,
> The trick with this setup is that you Gotta now your REM periods so you can programme the timer to turn it on at those times otherwise you are relying on chance for it to be effective.



No problem  :wink2: 

Just ask me if you have any questions (PM me or post in the original thread because I check that more often)

----------


## RunexOfxMine

I'm going to use the video, first time tonight. I'll try doing it for the 7 consecutive days. 

I'll keep you all updated!

----------


## nakah

> I'm going to use the video, first time tonight. I'll try doing it for the 7 consecutive days. 
> 
> I'll keep you all updated!



With the 1st video you can do the visualization as many times as you like during the day...Hope it works out for you  :smiley:

----------


## RunexOfxMine

I watched the first video just now. Maybe I'll incorporate it into my day, like RCs.
I haven't remembered my dreams or attempted WILD because I was drinking all weekend.  But I'm back and I'm missing my dreams again, so hopefully this will give me a lucid, or at least a really vivid dream. I find those to be equally interesting.

----------


## moongrass

I will watch tonight and see. I do like that site you linked to!

----------


## nakah

As far as i know the 1st video works towards creating a association between dreaming and lucid dreaming so you establish a positive  frame of mind that 2 are inseperable....you are right about alcohol not being the best memory aid , although years ago i had a really bizarre night of dreaming after i had a shot of Absinthe  ::D:  and somehow remembered it all the next day!....I find that if i watch , read , or experience anything that i find really fascinating before i go to bed then i find themes from that experience appearing in my dreams vividly on the same night...Human subconscious is a truly marvellous place to be ..

----------


## moongrass

Yes, that is the same for me, anything I find awesome somehow finds its way into my dreams. I watched that second video and thought it was very cool.

----------


## moongrass

One question if anyone knows, Why does it say to only watch the second video once? It seems to me that the more you watch it the better it would be?

----------


## faceonmars

> Hello everyone, I had my first lucid dream in like three weeks and I wanted to tell everyone about a video I stumbled on which I think is what caused me to have a lucid dream. There were many different things I tried last night before going to sleep so I can't say for sure this video is what caused my lucid dreaming, but I'm pretty sure it is...because it's the first new thing I've tried..



Anything that stimulates the secondary visual cortices , that part of our occipital lobe that processes what we see and what we imagine, can have positive LD results. This is simply because it is the secondary visual cortex that is active in dreaming. The video may be overloading the primary visual cortex (what we see) ; ergo overloading the secondary visual cortex (how we comprehend what we see) causing positive results.... just a theory.  :Shades wink:  I think most people will find that simple imagination, via meditation or visualization, will have an equal LD effect. Happy LD's to all!

----------


## RunexOfxMine

I watched both videos last night, the second right before bed. I didn't not LD but I was also extra tired and I didn't have a very good WILD attempt either.

Tonight I will try again, this being the second night of using the videos.

I'll let you guys know how it works on a night where I sleep normally.

----------


## JP

Wow, a lot of people are claiming positive results. I'll give it a try tonight!

----------


## moongrass

I watched the second video and had a LD, not sure if it was because of the video but it was a good lucid. At first I couldnt open my eyes and I was tryn so hard that I opened my real eyes but I could feel both real and dream body at the same time so I touched everything possible with my dream body to forget about my physical one and ended up having an awesome lucid dream.

----------


## mcwillis

Interesting video, I like it and open minded to give it a whirl.  Been to the website before but I won't be watching the subliminal video, subs don't work for me.

----------


## aaa28

> Interesting video, I like it and open minded to give it a whirl.  Been to the website before but I won't be watching the subliminal video, subs don't work for me.



I'd suggest you to still try. Normally subliminals don't work on me either but this video had amazing effects the first night I tried it.

----------


## stprue

> Interesting video, I like it and open minded to give it a whirl.  Been to the website before but I won't be watching the subliminal video, subs don't work for me.



Any luck with the LD/OBE training vids ?

----------


## RunexOfxMine

Last night was the second night I've used it. No LDs and my dream recall actually is declining, but I can't say it's the videos fault, a lot has been going on lately. Tonight should be a little better and I will be trying the video and my usual WILD. I have also been keeping up with my RCs. I figure with LDs on my mind all day I can't really go wrong. Lol.

Will let you guys know tomorrow.

----------


## nakah

*RunexOfxMine*
LD Mindset all day , sounds pretty good to me...anything can happen within the next 5 days  :smiley:

----------


## rockinred

Watched the first video earlier, about to watch the second and go to sleep. I'll report back tomorrow  :smiley: 
Wish me luck!

----------


## rockinred

Wow, I can't believe it but it worked for me! The dream was extremely unstable and my level of lucidity was bare minimum but it is what it is! I'm left wondering though if the video just uses the power of suggestion to make us believe we will have a lucid dream tonight. I know that it was all that was on my mind when I went to bed last night so who knows if watching the video did anything or it was just a coincidence. Needless to say I'll keep using this video for a week and see if it has consistent results.

----------


## LucidD

Well after LDing for my first time last night I decided to make a name on here. I have been keeping a DJ and doing my RC daily for about a week now and after watching this video last night I had 3 LDs. All of them started from me doing my RC and realizing I was dreaming. I don't know if this is from the video or not but I am assuming it was. I hope it will continue to work since I had 3 in one night.

----------


## Sam1r

Hey,
Just watched this...
I'll post my results tomorrow  :tongue2:

----------


## Dreampainter

I'm gonna try it again tonight with the mp3 as I had mentioned before and will post results tomorrow.

----------


## nakah

*LucidD* Congratulations on your successful induction of 3 LDs at one go  :smiley:

----------


## nakah

*rockinred* 
Good to hear more success stories with these videos , I just wish they worked for me as well!

----------


## Clairvoyance

I tried again, the second time, and no new results. Still no lucid dreams.

This is my third trial tonight. If this doesn't do it for me, I may have to give up on this video. But I'm not saying that others should. These vids seem to have proven successful for many others.

I'll post my results tommorrow.

----------


## LucidD

Second night with the video didnt work for me. I was very disappointed after its effect on me the first night.

----------


## Clairvoyance

> Second night with the video didnt work for me. I was very disappointed after its effect on me the first night.



You're not the only one. Third night for me, no lucids.

But, like I've said before, my dream recall has improved greatly ever since I started watching these videos. For this reason alone, I don't intend to stop.

----------


## moongrass

I have watched it two day and had lucids twice. I forgot to watch it last night but had a lucid anyway. Will try again tonight.

----------


## marcher22

Yesterday, I watched the 2nd video without seeing the first then went to bed at about 10:45. I woke up right before my rem cycle around 4:35. I relaxed, fell back asleep and though I didn't have an LD I had good dream recall. I was closing to having a WILD I think but  I dosed off early.

----------


## rockinred

Ok so last night was my second night using this video and it was weird, no lucid and terrible dream recall. Hmm we shall see how the third night goes...

----------


## onyxfyre

cool, ill post results tommorow

----------


## HylianSpaz

I watched this and when I fell asleep I dreamt I was watching it....I almost became lucid but didn't.   :Cheeky:

----------


## mcwillis

I had a good look through Rebecca's website a while ago and I don't doubt that it is a genuine review website.  Therefore it would be safe to assume, for me anyway, that Pete Casale has researched the method in his first video to see if it has any validity.  He does say that his videos are experimental and hopes that others can get the same results.  It is promising that both Pete and Rebecca had results in the first week so I am going to see what happens after a few weeks practice.  I see a lot of people here dissapointed after their first try or two.  Don't give up.  It was clear to me from watching the first video that it will require repeated use for most people and certainly for the second video.  I wish he would respond to my email as well.

----------


## goldenaxel321

Sweet. Fucking. Jesus.

First try watching the video, Lucid, wintastic control, so vivid and clear, and best of all, it went on for maybe an hour.

I approve so hard. It may be subjective, but I had an amazing lucid dream after not even trying for about a month.

All in all, getting to the dream was very odd. I had a non-lucid dream, then I woke up. Before I could move, something in my head was flashing words and saying something like: "OK. That was a dream, you are sleeping. The REM cycle has restarted." And I think it was a part of HI, but through my closed eyes I saw a loading bar (it very strongly resembled the one in part 1 of the video, the one explaining brain activity) and some sort of message read "restarting REM..." and the bar was starting to get full as time went on. As soon as the bar was full, everything went calm and weird. I instantly knew I was in a dream. After stabilizing, it not only lasted a loooong time, but it was vivid and I had near perfect control.

I strongly urge to follow the direct instructions about watching it once and anything else it says. Needless to say, I'm stoked about tonight.

----------


## mcwillis

> Sweet. Fucking. Jesus.
> 
> First try watching the video, Lucid, wintastic control, so vivid and clear, and best of all, it went on for maybe an hour.
> 
> I approve so hard. It may be subjective, but I had an amazing lucid dream after not even trying for about a month.
> 
> All in all, getting to the dream was very odd. I had a non-lucid dream, then I woke up. Before I could move, something in my head was flashing words and saying something like: "OK. That was a dream, you are sleeping. The REM cycle has restarted." And I think it was a part of HI, but through my closed eyes I saw a loading bar (it very strongly resembled the one in part 1 of the video, the one explaining brain activity) and some sort of message read "restarting REM..." and the bar was starting to get full as time went on. As soon as the bar was full, everything went calm and weird. I instantly knew I was in a dream. After stabilizing, it not only lasted a loooong time, but it was vivid and I had near perfect control.
> 
> I strongly urge to follow the direct instructions about watching it once and anything else it says. Needless to say, I'm stoked about tonight.



Excellent, keep us updated.  Just to clarify did you watch video one twice and video two once exactly as instructed.

----------


## goldenaxel321

> Excellent, keep us updated.  Just to clarify did you watch video one twice and video two once exactly as instructed.



Yes, Video 1 twice and Video 2 once.

It may also be important to note that while you fall asleep, do what video 1 says.

----------


## mcwillis

> Yes, Video 1 twice and Video 2 once.
> 
> It may also be important to note that while you fall asleep, do what video 1 says.



That may make a massive difference doing it whilst falling asleep.  How long does it take you to fall asleep please so that I know how long you practiced the technique in video one for?  I have been doing it for ten minutes before bed.

----------


## nakah

What people are failing to understand is These videos are just like any induction technique out there ; *they will work on some but not everyone*...In my case they only managed to give me a dream recall boost on the* first day* only , and the remaining 6 days no difference at all...

----------


## mcwillis

> What people are failing to understand is These videos are just like any induction technique out there ; *they will work on some but not everyone*...In my case they only managed to give me a dream recall boost on the* first day* only , and the remaining 6 days no difference at all...



This is why I pointed out that the videos need to be used for a few weeks to see if results can be replicated by a larger number of people.

----------


## goldenaxel321

> That may make a massive difference doing it whilst falling asleep.  How long does it take you to fall asleep please so that I know how long you practiced the technique in video one for?  I have been doing it for ten minutes before bed.



I listen to music for a minutes while in bed, last night for about 10 minutes. Then I decided to go to sleep, so I started visualizing. It was maybe 5-10 minutes before I fell asleep. I think that the most important part is for you to have it fresh on your memory when you go to sleep, in other words, it's best for it to be your last thoughts before you sleep. I recommend you do it when you decide to go to sleep, not to lie down. (i.e if you read, watch tv, think, etc finish up before you start with the visualizations). For me, I was doing it when I fell asleep, so I don't remember the last moment (I strongly assume that that's a vital thing). The most important thing here is, DON'T I REPEAT DON'T do the visualizations, then say "Ok, time for bed." Do it _ while_  you fall asleep, not before. A tip I offer is to be very relaxed while doing it. Don't focus on what you're doing, focus more on falling asleep. As for a time lapse, well, I suppose that varies from soul to soul.

I strongly recommend to follow the instructions to the T, I had very positive results doing so.

----------


## mcwillis

> I listen to music for a minutes while in bed, last night for about 10 minutes. Then I decided to go to sleep, so I started visualizing. It was maybe 5-10 minutes before I fell asleep. I think that the most important part is for you to have it fresh on your memory when you go to sleep, in other words, it's best for it to be your last thoughts before you sleep. I recommend you do it when you decide to go to sleep, not to lie down. (i.e if you read, watch tv, think, etc finish up before you start with the visualizations). For me, I was doing it when I fell asleep, so I don't remember the last moment (I strongly assume that that's a vital thing). The most important thing here is, DON'T I REPEAT DON'T do the visualizations, then say "Ok, time for bed." Do it _ while_  you fall asleep, not before. A tip I offer is to be very relaxed while doing it. Don't focus on what you're doing, focus more on falling asleep. As for a time lapse, well, I suppose that varies from soul to soul.
> 
> I strongly recommend to follow the instructions to the T, I had very positive results doing so.



Makes sense as the subconscious is most receptive in the moments before sleep.  If you can replicate it then that would be very promising.

----------


## onyxfyre

it made me remember 2 dreams last night. I hate remembering 2 dreams, but im happy at the same time, because its like the first time this week i remembered a dream.

----------


## moongrass

> it made me remember 2 dreams last night. I hate remembering 2 dreams, but im happy at the same time, because its like the first time this week i remembered a dream.



why do you hate remembering 2 dreams?

----------


## onyxfyre

because i want to remember more, knowing people got LDs from the video. 2/6 dreams = no good.

----------


## Andra

I've watched this video before going to bed and with very little effort I had 6-8 lucids in one night.Not exactly sure how many because there were many DEILDs and I couldn't remember the first ones properly

----------


## Andra

Again watched the video had one lucid at about 1am and another one at about 6am followed by 4 DEILDs  ::banana::

----------


## mcwillis

> Again watched the video had one lucid at about 1am and another one at about 6am followed by 4 DEILDs



Two nights of great success.  Can I ask some questions please as I am not sure what exactly you are doing?

1:  Do you normally have this kind of success?

2:  Do you practice the method in video 1?  If so, for how long?

3:  Do you practice the method in video 2?  If so how many times?

----------


## Andra

I rarely have so many lucid in one night so I think the videos really help.I'm not so sure about the first video because I only watched it once or twice a week ago and stopped because I had a lot of stuff going on at school.But now since it's vacation I have more time for lucid dreaming.Last night I only watched the 2nd video like 3 times I think and before I went to bed I told myself I'd become lucid.It's not like I have to practice or do anything special.I simply watch carefully a few times before going to bed. Well that's about it.I'll see how it goes tonight

----------


## mcwillis

> I rarely have so many lucid in one night so I think the videos really help.I'm not so sure about the first video because I only watched it once or twice a week ago and stopped because I had a lot of stuff going on at school.But now since it's vacation I have more time for lucid dreaming.Last night I only watched the 2nd video like 3 times I think and before I went to bed I told myself I'd become lucid.It's not like I have to practice or do anything special.I simply watch carefully a few times before going to bed. Well that's about it.I'll see how it goes tonight



Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Ev

I'll watch the video, although this reminds me of the VERY FIRST time that someone posted about 100mg of vitamin B6 on this forum. I also had a lucid dream at the very first night upon trying the B6 method. Then only sporadic success. I'd say this is all due to hype and placebo effect. Or it's the expectations of success that mess up subsequent attempts.

----------


## Shiznit

I watched this video yesterday before going to sleep, then made a WBTB ( didn't use any technique actually ) and became lucid for a while with a false awakening after .
I think it would be better if I watched it while the WBTB + using a technique .

----------

Anyone else get a LD out of this video?

Edit: I just watched the first video and my eyes were flickering around like crazy. That only happens when am about to go WILD.

----------


## qaz741

> One question if anyone knows, Why does it say to only watch the second video once? It seems to me that the more you watch it the better it would be?



Probably because the objective of the second video is your subconscious mind and if you watch it repeatedly and pay attention to each detail it will reach your conscious mind more than your subconscious mind.

I will try this tonight.

----------


## Andra

Last night I didn't become lucid.I had good dream recall which I usually have anyways,and in a dream I was like:''I've only done this in dreams.I can't believe I'm doing this in real life!!'' :Sad:

----------


## qaz741

No lucid dreams but they were more vivid than usual. Usual recall as other times, not much improvement.

----------


## doyl1656

This morning I had my first lucid dream ever, and it's been a couple years since I learned about lucid dreaming. I can't guarantee that this video implies causation regarding the induction of lucid dreams, but I did watch the video for the past few nights and the techniques that the video utilizes are pretty solid techniques of suggestion in the psychology realm. I'll keep doing it, at very least it actually helps me fall asleep!

----------


## moongrass

> Probably because the objective of the second video is your subconscious mind and if you watch it repeatedly and pay attention to each detail it will reach your conscious mind more than your subconscious mind.
> 
> I will try this tonight.



thanks, that makes sense!

----------


## Telemachus

I had an LD last night after repeatedly watching the first video. Thanks for the help  :smiley:

----------

Didn't get a LD but got a lot of vivid dreams. I think am close.

----------


## guessadoodle

Will this video work when viewing from an iPhone?

----------


## Aristaeus

I cannot say for sure this video was of any significant aid to me.

Though I went to bed very soon after watching the video, I, as usual, did not actually _fall asleep_ until several hours later. In fact, my insomnia was even worse than usual the night I watched it, though it could have just been my usual sleep-depriving negative emotions at work.

My enquiry is, just how soon does one have to fall asleep for this video to be effective?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## PXUmais

Damn, this does look quite promising. I may try it, might post results later..

----------


## Ramiel

trying this right now!
i will post the first results tomorrow!

----------


## jasonresno

> Will this video work when viewing from an iPhone?



Nope, sadly. It's what I wanted to do.

----------


## Ramiel

well i didn't had any big results accually the same as the night before
BUT!
i remember a snippet wich a girl tells me about lucid dreaming! so i maybe very close to have one! 
i will try it tonight again!

----------


## Leonardo

Hi everyone this is my first post. I saw this video following all the instructions and i got lucid _for the first time in my life_  ::banana:: 
Highly recomended.

----------


## moongrass

> Hi everyone this is my first post. I saw this video following all the instructions and i got lucid _for the first time in my life_ 
> Highly recomended.



W00T! W00T! congrats! on your first lucid!

----------


## nakah

> Hi everyone this is my first post. I saw this video following all the instructions and i got lucid _for the first time in my life_ 
> Highly recomended.



please keep watching it to see if you can induce more of them , as the videos tend to lose their effect after few days....

----------


## kookyinc

Oh, well, what the hell. I'm gonna give it a shot. See y'all in the morning.

----------


## hellohihello

I too will try this.

I have been absent from LDing for about a year now. I also remembered my first dream in months today. Reporting in tomorrow

----------


## onyxfyre

didnt work the first time.... DUMB BINURAL BEATS AND VIDEOS NNEEEVVVERR WORK FOR ME WHEN THEY WORK FOR OTHERSS!!!!
WWHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

btw I see mario above me. IMA LUIGI! lol

----------


## kookyinc

Not sure if this caused it, but I remembered two long-ish dreams. Still no lucid though.

----------


## hellohihello

No lucid, but I remember 1 dream fully, and half of another dream.

----------


## Shiznit

I remember having along dream about making a big plot to let "Some where's" King down , awesome it was !

----------


## dreamspinner

I watched the video I wasn't lucid but I had a weird dream. I was in a forest and there was this shaman type of guy dancing and hitting drums then I saw a bird a large bird. It has the head and wings of an eagle, body of a serpent and the legs of a lion and it took flight. That was just weird....

----------


## your_mum

Totally reccomend this! - Got a really vivid lucid, and many many vivid dreams, however I dont remember enough of the lucid... perhaps it made me dream too much xDD
I was browsing the forums late at night as well, so some content was incorparated from there. Hmm definately a good tool.
BUT! Someone should break it down and read the contents, who knows, they could be planting ideas in our heads, that we dont want!

----------


## Logol

dope vid got 3 lucids after doin it for day

----------


## hellohihello

Well I did it last night again, vivid dream with good recall... Tomorrow i can't sleep in, so i'll have even better recall. Maybe it works and I don't remember.

----------


## ryguyneo

Wow i watched those, and i had really vivid non lucid dreams, and waking sleep paralysis. In my dream i saw a video that was the same music and everything but about marriages, i should've realized the connection  :Sad:  guess i'll just have to keep at it.

----------


## lucidpersian

yo, i've been keeping a dream journal for about a week, been doing RCs for about a week as well, been drinking Apple juice, and now i'll eat a slice of cheddar cheese before I go to bed. I watched both videos, I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow  ::D:

----------


## aLucidSkater

okay i'm gonna try this tonight! wish me luck! hah :p

----------


## Ramiel

i think the music is quiet weird..
it recommends sound on
but is 't a must or not?

----------


## lucidpersian

first night no good. second night, here i come

----------


## aLucidSkater

I Love the music in it!  :smiley:  anyone else??

----------


## nakah

mad music for sure...i was even thinking about getting the mp3 and having it played over my REM sleep cycle...

----------


## Anomalous

I watched the video last night but wasn't able to get to sleep until about 4am. Probably unrelated though as I have sleep issues from time to time. In the morning I had a mild OBE but I wouldn't attribute it to the video per se. I like this though and I'm going to keep trying it.

----------


## lil_crazy1998

Like a lot of people I had a great lucid on Monday. I forgot the video Tuesday and on Wednesday I had a non-lucid about pizza. Weird.

----------


## Ramiel

meh it doesn't seem to work for me..
could 't be because english isn't my primairy language?

----------


## Telemachus

> meh it doesn't seem to work for me..
> could 't be because english isn't my primairy language?



I don't think so.. the opposite is probably true in fact. You will most likely concentrate more on what is being said than the average native speaker. 
For example, I was a student in The Netherlands for a while, and I learned better there than at home, mostly because I really had to pay attention to what was being said  :tongue2:

----------


## Nufeather1

unfortuantely the day i did try this video even my dream recall died, I wasn't stressed, and I got a good amount of sleep, but all i got was a fragment. I might give it one more shot tonight, but im a little unsure.

----------


## nakah

> unfortuantely the day i did try this video even my dream recall died, I wasn't stressed, and I got a good amount of sleep, but all i got was a fragment. I might give it one more shot tonight, but im a little unsure.



I have been watching this thread for a while now and it appears to me that some of us are more receptive to subliminals , hence the varying results on this thread...
I myself tried this video over 7 days, and the best it gave me was a very good dream recall only on the first day, and the rest of the days was just nothing extraordinary....

----------


## Nufeather1

> I have been watching this thread for a while now and it appears to me that some of us are more receptive to subliminals , hence the varying results on this thread...
> I myself tried this video over 7 days, and the best it gave me was a very good dream recall only on the first day, and the rest of the days was just nothing extraordinary....



I tried it last night and my recall died once more. I think I'll try it minus the WILD. what do you do after you watch the video (specific method, or preparation before bed)? I think I'm going to give a MILD a shot with the video.

----------


## NoctemConArtist

Tried it last night, no lucid but a vivid and exciting dream. However, my recall was pretty bad when I woke up. I just remember it was a vivid and fun dream. :\

Gonna try this again tonight coupled with a MILD and the Newgrounds LD music by Frank Young.

----------


## nakah

The best time to watch this video would be at WBTB where the REm gets longer , so just before you lay down on your bed , watch it on your laptop , smartphone , ipad or whatever portable internet connected device you have , its best not to mix it with other binaural or mp3 stuff , you really dont want to confuse the issue...MILD might be a good addition...

----------


## NoctemConArtist

Hm I see. Thanks. I don't have any portable internet connected device so I don't know if I'd want to turn on my desktop for this... I'll consider it though

Oh, and the combination last night (Video before bed, audio after WBTB) yielded 1 lucid dream out of about 3 very vivid but poorly recalled dreams.  ::D:  Finally broke my dryspell! Thanks DV.

----------


## moongrass

> mad music for sure...i was even thinking about getting the mp3 and having it played over my REM sleep cycle...



Yeah, I really enjoy the music as well!

----------


## PXUmais

This video would probably be most useful for beginners who would like to experience LDing at least once, very quickly. Only if they are susceptible to it that is. 

It seems that it is only good for one time use and it's effectiveness slowly declines following this.

----------


## Joooh92

First night I tried it I didn't get lucid but I had one very interesting dream, but I don't know if it the video really helped. The second night I tried it I only had very little recall, much less than I usually have  :Sad:  So I guess it didn't really work for me but I will try it again tonight and I enjoyed watching the video and I really like the music  :smiley:

----------


## Lynn

Thank you very much for posting this! I love it! 
I will certianly use it, because I have been off with my dreams. 1-3 a night isn't really good.

----------


## ChildsPlay

I watched both videos last night before going to bed, but I had no lucids. However, I do recall having a very vivid dream. 

I will try again tonight.

----------


## Weight

Watched this last night before bed and attained lucidity once, one false awakening, and recalled 3-4 dreams clearly.  :smiley:   However I can't attribute it solely to the video as yesterday was when I discovered this site and utilized many of its other excellent resources.  In addition I also added some turkey and melatonin to my mugwort/damiana regimen.  Let's see how it works then next couple nights..

----------


## mcwillis

> Thank you very much for posting this! I love it! 
> I will certianly use it, because I have been off with my dreams. 1-3 a night isn't really good.



If you can remember 1-3 dreams per night that is good.

----------


## mcwillis

> mugwort/damiana regimen.



Ive used mugwort tea before.  Didn't really help me that much.

----------


## nakah

> Ive used mugwort tea before.  Didn't really help me that much.



I tried various dosages of mugwort tea as well and the thing kept me up all night ; no sleep and no dreams...

----------


## Weight

Weird...mugwort has helped a lot with the vividness of my dreams, though I don't necessarily notice this every day that I smoke it.  Haven't tried the tea yet.

As far as this video goes I've had a lot the same experience as other users report...got lucid the first night but the second night I watched it my recall was completely shot, I could hardly remember even portions of dreams and the ones I did remember were hardly vivid at all.  Decided not to watch anymore after that, the next night was similar to the second though slightly more vivid. Last night I was able to achieve lucidity again, though unfortunately it was stopped short after a minute or two by my sleeping body's urge to take a piss. ha!

----------


## Logol

been watchin the video for a while now and it doesnt seen to do anything except as other people say on the first night u have some good dreams so fuk it

----------


## nakah

> been watchin the video for a while now and it doesnt seen to do anything except as other people say on the first night u have some good dreams so fuk it



This once again proves that our subconscious is so good at adapting and far smarter than some subliminal video....Kudos to the dude who created these videos , at least he tried to help us out...

----------


## bored2tears

Hearing reviews about how after the first night nothing happens, I guess I am done watching it. I did, however, have a lucid dream last night due to it.

----------


## Weight

> Kudos to the dude who created these videos , at least he tried to help us out...



I agree with this except for the fact that it's hard to say what he might have subliminally put in the video.  Notice he has a book he's trying to sell...

I think you're right and that he's just tryin' to help out but having worked retail for 3+ years taught me to never fully trust a salesman :/

----------


## nakah

You re not wrong there...I hope he isnt trying to promote his other stuff with this video cause if it is then i aint buying any of his stuff since i know that his video runs out of gas very quickly...

----------


## moongrass

> I tried various dosages of mugwort tea as well and the thing kept me up all night ; no sleep and no dreams...



I have used it for many purposes, and It doesn't really help that much with lucid dreaming. I think there are no shortcuts to lucid dreaming...

----------


## mcwillis

> I think there are no shortcuts to lucid dreaming...



There might be with my Gysin lucid dream machine Im going to try out at the weekend !! Wish me luck.

----------


## nakah

I am afraid so moongrass  :Sad:  , the thing is , in life whtatever you do , you usually  get presented with the fruits of your labour which keeps you going but with this Dreaming business doesnt seem to be the case and one must learn to keep going even though no rewards ( well for me at least )

----------


## nakah

> There might be with my Gysin lucid dream machine Im going to try out at the weekend !! Wish me luck.



So finally someone going to try this thing, cool  :smiley: 
is yours a modded Gysin ? and have you heard any success stories from anyone and how re you going to use it ?

----------


## LostOnTrains

Gonna try these videos tonight and every night for the next week to see how it goes. Will also be doing my usual reality checks etc.

----------


## Lynn

I watched it but I didn't go to bed after it. Should I watch it again before I go to sleep? (The second one)

----------


## LostOnTrains

Probably, thats what they seem to recommend on the site. I guess its so that its fresh in your mind as you fall asleep

----------


## Lynn

Update
I tried it and had a lucid. . . nightmare last night. I knew I was having a nightmare so I imagined something to keep the DC's away. I tried to transform the dream, but all it did was stay dark. I am too afriaid in my nightmares to change them into a great LD (which I could have done last night) because I am afraid of dying in the dream.

----------


## LostOnTrains

I tried it and didnt get lucid, or even remember any of my dreams from that night. I'm still going to watch the videos once a day for 1 week, because thats what they recommend on the site.

----------


## nakah

> Update
> I tried it and had a lucid. . . nightmare last night. I knew I was having a nightmare so I imagined something to keep the DC's away. I tried to transform the dream, but all it did was stay dark. I am too afriaid in my nightmares to change them into a great LD (which I could have done last night) because I am afraid of dying in the dream.



Nightmares arent pleasant for some of us however they are also great stepping stones into LD , you will need to conquer your fear and take over the action...as for the darkness you are experiencing in your dreams try doing *sensory amplification* which should brighten things up for you 

you can do it by fleetingly touching anything
that may be found in the immediate surroundings. This should be
done by quickly but carefully perceiving the feel of surfaces and
shapes. Hands should not remain on a particular place for more
than one second, remaining constantly in motion to locate new
objects. The goal of this excercize is to touch and also to learn
something about encountered objects or shapes. For example, if
one feels a mug, one may touch it not only from the outside, but
also from the inside.
Another useful technique is done by rubbing the
palms against each other as if trying to warm them on a cold day.
Blowing on the palms also produces sensations that will help
deepen the Lucid Dream. Since tactile perception of the world is not
limited to the palms, the hands should be moved over the entire
body while in LD to excite and fully activate the sense of
touch.

Good Luck!

----------


## L33tsaber

Had to raise an eyebrow at the (albeit hatless) Zero Punctuation-style figure in the first video.  Especially with the narrator's accent.  But what the heck, I'll give the second one a try tonight.

----------


## Lynn

Had a lucid dream tonight because of it (:
What I did was:
1. Watch it RIGHT BEFORE I went to bed. I taped it with my iPod so I just turn it off when done playing and go right to sleep.
2. Watching it twice for me is okay. Nothing wrong. The second time I paid more attention.
3. When you're asleep, keep the song "stuck in your mind" and picture what you want to dream about. 
This video is very helpful.

----------


## Erii

I will try this tonight. Do I watch it before I go to bed? sorry I don't have time to read all the other replies XD
but if I watch the 1st video, then the 2nd one, then turn my laptop off and go to bed will it be okay? or is there another more efficient way....I have to turn the computer off either way, THEN go to bed...will that mess it up? it will probably take me 30 mins to go to sleep

----------


## martango

lol, I seem to become lucid the night after watching these videos.
It may be coincidence...
But, It may.. not?

----------


## Erii

alright well I had a few issues, I went to bed around 10 since I only got 3 hours of sleep the night before....
I woke up this morning at 8:10 and I wanted to try this out, so last night around 9 I watched the first video, and this morning at 8 I got up, charged up my ipod for about 10 mins, went to the bathroom, and got a cup of apple juice. I found the subliminal message video on youtube (same one as in the link, my ipod doesn't have flashplayer) so, I watched it, and drank all the apple juice. 
I was feeling so confident I'd have a lucid dream, BUT the thing is with me, WBTB's barely work for me because once I'm awake and move, it's hard for me to get back to sleep. And by this time I had already had about 10 hours of sleep (which isn't the best time to try a WBTB) so I tried to WILD, but gave up, then I tried to fall asleep normally. I was getting weird things like my brain would just start firing random images and stuff (what happens when you doze off) and every time I would get to sleep, I would wake myself up because my breathing was weird...so I never got to sleep for more than say 10 mins because of this. But I kept dozing off and getting odd imagery. I'm definitely going to set an alarm tonight,at an earlier time, and try this out again.

----------


## Erii

Well I did this before I went to bed, am I supposed to so it during a wbtb? But anyway so I didn't get a lucid and I just recalled fragments but I did feel very well rested on 8hrs of sleep which is unusual for me. My alarm didnt even go off and i just hopped out of bed with no snooze button. That's very rare for me. 

So am I supposed to do it with a wbtb? After how many hours of sleep should I try th wbtb?

----------


## Am I dreaming

Worked for me, it wasn't a great LD but i was lucid non the less. I watched the 2nd video twice; once about 4hrs before goin to bed and another an hour before bed. I was pretty sceptical...but...YAY!  :smiley:

----------


## nakah

> Well I did this before I went to bed, am I supposed to so it during a wbtb? But anyway so I didn't get a lucid and I just recalled fragments but I did feel very well rested on 8hrs of sleep which is unusual for me. My alarm didnt even go off and i just hopped out of bed with no snooze button. That's very rare for me. 
> 
> So am I supposed to do it with a wbtb? After how many hours of sleep should I try th wbtb?



There isnt anything that says you have to do it at WBTB , however you can watch it once before bed at night and also at WBTB after 6hrs of sleep...

----------


## Erii

> There isnt anything that says you have to do it at WBTB , however you can watch it once before bed at night and also at WBTB after 6hrs of sleep...



I just don't know which is more effective....

----------


## nakah

> I just don't know which is more effective....



I am guessing that combining both would be the most effective...

----------


## Am I dreaming

> I just don't know which is more effective....



I'd assume WBTB would be better...jus' a guess. I got an LD with jus' a normal DILD, but could you not try both anyway? (if you were plannin on doin a WBTB of course)

----------


## Am I dreaming

> I am guessing that combining both would be the most effective...



 Beat me to it. lol  :tongue2:

----------


## NobleDreams

I remebered 2 long and maybe 5 or 6 smaller parts of dreams after watching this video twice. I guess it worked for my dream recall, but non of the dreams were lucid. The 2 long dreams seemed very very real. That was really cool.

----------


## Jeremyprk3

I became lucid for a moment after watching this, but woke up instantly. But it did something, I guess.

----------


## AAA20

> I became lucid for a moment after watching this, but woke up instantly. But it did something, I guess.



Same exact thing happened to me as well. 

Can't wait to try again later.

----------


## Jeremyprk3

By the way, am I the only one that finds these videos to be humorously cheesy?  ::lol::

----------


## acnarm

I just watched both the videos today and hope to have a lucid tonight. They seem quite promising. But did any of you guys feel a bit strange when the pic of the snake popped up? My heart kinda got a strange feel. Maybe the fear of snakes? yet i have never really been too scared of snakes, let alone a pic of it.

----------


## aLucidSkater

lol..
did you watch 2nd video right after the first?
You're supposed to watch it right before you go to bed so it "gently reminds you of the first video with sm".

----------


## backslashed

> By the way, am I the only one that finds these videos to be humorously cheesy?



LOL that makes us two. The video did nothing to me but I do understand that it might work for other people.

----------


## Jairo0023

I am really sorry, but the video didnt helped me at all. 
im very disapointed.

----------


## Jeremyprk3

> LOL that makes us two. The video did nothing to me but I do understand that it might work for other people.



I AM LUCID THE WORLD IS VIVID.
Lawl. 
But it could help. I'm going to keep watching them, I've been doing this for about a week with no results (got lucid for only a moment first time). But I might as well keep trying.

----------


## DeletePlease

I didn't have a lucid dream last night but that might be because I watched the second video an hour before going to bed. I'll try again tonight, hopefully with better results. Btw, does anyone know why we're supposed to watch the video once rather than multiple times?

----------


## Suicideking

to be honest i clicked the videos just to see what they sound like before i use them......they kinda scared me. Ill report tomorrow on the effectivness

----------


## Metalconch

After reading your comment I've realized that my lucid dreaming results are very similar to yours. I mainly try to dild due to the fact that I want to avoid SP, but I have increasingly strong dream recall. Lately, I've been waking up after each sleep cycle, checking my alarm (to see how long until I have to wake up), then going back to bed with LD intentions and mantras. I decided that I will try to stay still, deild and reenter the dream lucid. After reading your post, I might continue checking the clock considering I might have a false awakening. I feel the only real way to have a dield is when your already exiting a LD and can remember to stay still! If you can give me any tips, advice or Stories I would love to hear them.

Thanks

----------


## TheDudeAbides

I watched this video 2 days in a row and on the 2nd night had my first DILD...

I was thinking it just might be a placebo thing like, alright people are saying these videos are gonna make me lucid so they believe that it acutally will make them lucid (like autosuggestion)

----------


## Suicideking

> I watched this video 2 days in a row and on the 2nd night had my first DILD...
> 
> I was thinking it just might be a placebo thing like, alright people are saying these videos are gonna make me lucid so they believe that it acutally will make them lucid (like autosuggestion)



 Who cares as long as it works right?

----------


## TheDudeAbides

For sure

----------


## Courage

I'll just add on by saying I had my first lucid in months after watching the video ( I watched it right after the first, but it still seemed to work ).

----------


## Kafke

Wow, that was exhilarating! I wonder if this will work for me... I have to watch it about an hour or so before sleeping, I don't have access to my computer that late >.>

----------


## nakah

We are yet to see anyone who managed to get repeat lucids ( 2 or more ) from these videos...it seems to be a one or 2 time only speciality...

----------


## Astralglide

I'm gonna give this a try. I'm new here (see my post in the Newbie Zone and my first DJ entry!  :smiley: ) I've had about 4 or 5 lucid dreams that I can remember in life, one of which happened last week. So we'll see if this yields more success. My routine will be as follows:

- watch the first video to see what this is all about
- just before bed, watch the first again and this time the second video
- listen to my medidation tone and meditate for a solid 10 minutes (for those who are curious, I use the "Manifestation" tone from iso-tones.com)

----------


## Astralglide

Well my results were mixed. Though I'm an amateur lucid dreamer and it was only my first night, my observations so far are thus:

- I did not have a lucid dream
- I did feel some "dream body sensations" (if that makes any sense) while relaxing that I haven't before
- I did recall more dreams than usual, but they were much shorter than normal

I'm gonna try it for the full seven days though since the overall crappy sleep I got could be a factor in what I've listed.

----------


## Kafke

Ok, I have been using the video off and on for a few days (busy w/ school). I have noticed that everytime I watched the video (the second one), I was able to better recall my dreams. No lucids yet though. I'm also doing a few other things as well (which may be the cause).

----------


## Casale

Hey Everyone,

My name is Pete, I am the partner of Becky who writes the World of Lucid Dreaming website. I made the video you are talking about. I just saw this thread now, and I'm really happy that there have been so many positive responses! These videos took me a long time to make.

I run a website called NLP-secrets which might help explain how the video works. FACEONMARS you are mostly correct; also there are other techniques in the video that don't so much rely on subliminals. That is why this video works for me. That said, the video was the first of its kind (in the world, as far as I know) and is highly experimental!

To answer your questions - The subliminals in the second video really needs to be displayed on a computer that can render flash video at 60FPS. The video is designed at 60FPS which is almost twice as fast as a cinema display. Therefore, it may not work properly on an iPhone.

Someone mentioned that it was not necessary to watch the first video repeatedly, just to follow the instructions. Yes, this will work if you don't rely on the subliminal (2nd video) at all. The second video uses keyframes and images that were displayed while your mind was reaching certain conclusions to rehash a series of states that lead to lucid dreaming.

I am really sorry if this video hasn't worked for you, but I do think if you persist it will work. As you all probably already know, LDs are not easily achieved by all people. The more successive days you follow the instructions in the first video, the sooner it will work. Also, do all the usual reality checks and other LD techniques.

Thanks again everyone for your great response!  ::D:  If you like our websites, please share them with others. They are our bread and butter!

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Matt123

Thank you for the post! I enjoy greatly trying all lucid/dream boosts.

Edit: I love the concept of it  :smiley:  Nice!

----------


## theone1223

Ima give it a go tonight =)

----------


## lopsarong

> Hello everyone, I had my first lucid dream in like three weeks and I wanted to tell everyone about a video I stumbled on which I think is what caused me to have a lucid dream. There were many different things I tried last night before going to sleep so I can't say for sure this video is what caused my lucid dreaming, but I'm pretty sure it is...because it's the first new thing I've tried. 
> 
> I'll tell you all the things I tried to help with dream lucidity. I had a slice of cheese about a couple hours before going to bed (and I heard that helps a lot with dream vividness). Then I also practiced deep relaxation meditation for about 7-10 minutes. I also had some subliminal apps in the background (which I don't think are very effective because I've tried them for a long time with no results). Finally I put on headphones and watched this subliminal video twice (although they say to only watch it once). The video is here: Lucid Dreaming Subliminal Video , you need to go to the second video on that page (the one that says "Part Two"). Watch the second video with headphones on while you are in a relaxed state just before going to sleep. Don't worry you don't need to pay for anything or register or anything else of the sort.
> 
> After doing all the above, I had the weirdest set of lucid dreams. It's like I knew I was dreaming but I didn't have that much control over myself. I remember one part where I knew I was dreaming, and I started spinning to stabalize the dream (which works well by the way). In my dream, my friend's mom sees me spinning and she realizes what I'm doing. She tells me, "OMG are you trying to practice lucid dreaming?? I can't believe you actually believe in that crap!!". I just politely ignored her and carried on. There was also a time I'm trying to prove to some people that I'm dreaming by showing them how the time in the microwave kept changing everytime you look at it. While the reading test worked, it seems the hand reality check isn't working that well anymore for me. Before I used to get the most strangest shapes on my hands, including detached fingers, ten fingers, etc....but more recently my hands are becoming more and more realistic in my dreams, like a perfect hand with five fingers. 
> 
> Anyways, overall I couldn't get what I wanted in my lucid dream. I was trying to meet certain people and I don't know how to manipulate the dream so I can see these people.
> 
> Ok, so try that video I mentioned above, and if it works for you then post your results here. I'm probably gonna try again the next few days.



wow! that's amazing..so there's testimony already testify the effect of Lucid Dreaming Subliminal Video..Such a great help Thanks aaa28..

----------

